# Megasquirt injector wiring question



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

Almost done wiring up MS-1 into a 16v rabbit....
I have seen many diagrams, which got me real confused








I have a green wire, a blue wire and a +12v red wire.
*Question :* Does the green wire go to injector 1 and 2 or 1 and 3?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Generally, you pair 1/4 one one injector channel and 2/3 on the other.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

or you can do all 4 together if youre planning on batch firing them anyway!


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

oh ? Can you do batch with MS 1 (ms&s extra) ?
Which channel do I use for batch fire ? Any drawbacks from using this method?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (volks25)*

you just wire them all up to the first injector driver, and select batch from the engine settings menu...
no real drawbacks... maybe a tiny fuel economy hit but thatd be the worst of it


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

It'll actually run a little smoother on 2/alt with two channels and be able to idle a bit leaner without misfire. It gets more and more important the larger the injectors get.


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

so instead of the megamanual schematic:









I should wire in my injectors this way?









(where inj #1 = cyl #1, inj #2 = cyl #2 etc...)


_Modified by volks25 at 10:36 AM 2-15-2010_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Yep just like above.


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

Thanks !


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_you just wire them all up to the first injector driver, and select batch from the engine settings menu...


any reason not to use both inj drivers?
that way you could switch between alternating and batch if you wanted.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mk1vw)*

no, you could do that as well


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

I always set mine up like that. That way I can try both batch and alternating to see which gives me the best idle. Street cars usually like alternating best while race motors like batch better.


----------

